# Dog feed



## bear_dog (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is the ph number for fisher creek pet foods 1-715-427-3442 in Wis who ever called me about this frozen red meat in 12.5#bags and just.25 cents a pound good luck.sorry it took so long .to get back.I think they had some 50# blocks also


----------

